# Need help with Bolt & Wedge seat post



## Rus Tea (Jul 30, 2009)

Can anyone ID this Bike?  The rear fender support is arched.  & How does a bolt and wedge seat post work, can someone post a picture?  I was told that's what is missing on this frame.


----------



## sam (Jul 31, 2009)

It would work just like a stem.The post has a long bolt(like the stem)down the center and a wedge to make it tight.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 2, 2009)

Is that the Schwinn that was on Ebay a week or two ago?  That was a cool bike.


----------



## Rus Tea (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep that's the one.  I don't think it is a Schwinn and I'm having a problem ID'ing it.  The only #'s are on the left of the seat post lug #245867, hand stamped, No marks on the crank casting, the holes for the headbadge are verticle.  Got any ideas?   Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 4, 2009)

No idea what it is, I'm kinda out of my league on this one.  It's still a really cool thing.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 4, 2009)

I liked the pictures a lot too.  good desktop background.


----------



## Rus Tea (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, it will be an even better background when the restoration is complete!


----------

